# SLP and Modified Barium Swallow Billing



## csheets812 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is anyone billing for these as an outpatient?  I'm working with a client who provides these as a mobile service to SNFs.  It seems that recently there was an edit put into place for billing 70371 with 92611.  I found that they should be billing 74230 and 92611 but it is a change in reimbursement.  I'd like to hear what other people are doing and if anyone knows when this CCI edit was put in place.  It seems as if the description for 70371 changed somewhere along the way also.

Any feedback?

Thanks,

Christie


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 7, 2011)

The edit became effective 7/1/2011.  
But it was incorrect to code 70371 with 92611 long before the edit. 
Look at 92611 in the CPT book, there is a parenthetical note that says to code 74230 for the S & I. 
92611 and 74230 are swallowing function studies,  70371 is speech.


----------



## csheets812 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you Donna!


----------

